# Грыжа позвоночника



## Будник Наташа (18 Ноя 2017)

Здраствуйте у моей мамы межпозвоночная грыжа с отростки в районе поясницы ближе к так званому копчику.Нам говорят срочно делать операцию,но предупреждают что она после неё может невстать уже никогда. И вот стоит вопрос или ждать пока настанет тот день когда все решится собой и выкидывать деньги на капельницы, или рисковать и делать операцию. Хочу еще мнение со стороны так как мы были как минимум у 4 врачей и каждый остался при своем мнение, и ни одно не сошлось даже в назначеном лечение. Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

Грыжи у всех.
А болит у каждого по своему.
Что и как болит?
Что и как обследовали?


----------



## La murr (19 Ноя 2017)

@Будник Наташа, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## dr.poltorako (19 Ноя 2017)

@Будник Наташа, необходимы дополнительные сведения, ждем от Вас информации.


----------



## Будник Наташа (19 Ноя 2017)

Вот все снимки, и заключение, и назначение что дали прокачать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

Что и как болит?


----------



## Будник Наташа (19 Ноя 2017)

Боль тянущая, вплоть до того что отнимает ногу левую.
В области поясницы и ниже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

Как давно болит.
Как сильно.
Что сделано.
Что помогает
Осмотр невролога.
Есть ли слабость ноги.


----------



## Будник Наташа (19 Ноя 2017)

Обнаружена в 2015,старых снимков нету, но она неувеличилась, только опять вставляется.Тогда тоже делали капельницы и говорили срочно операцию,но мы отказались. Мама еще занималась лук немного.После проделаных капельниц стало лучше,но сказали что скоро может повторится и уже как начнет ходить под себя и отнимать ноги тогда на операцию. Предлагали различные виды массажа и даже говорили про ефективный електрофарез с каким-то лекарством, но как оказалось половину с тех масажей категорически нельзя и електрофарез и все такое. Короче врачи тут расходятся в мнение что можно что нет. Невролог сказал что выбор за нами.По поводу слабости в ногах, да есть, на той недели она привела за крупой,а вот когда поднялась ноги в секунде подкосились и папа под руки и на диван, я дала уколы она с пол дня пролежала и вроде как попустило.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

Слабость от грыжи не попустит.
То есть вопрос в том делать ли операцию сейчас или подождать когда станет совсем плохо?


----------



## Будник Наташа (19 Ноя 2017)

Да, и что действительно может помочь когда грыжа воспаляется,так как самые сильные обезболивающие не всегда ей уже помогают такие как диклафенак, кетанол,дексалгин,ревомексикам,медикам,какарнит,л лизин...
Возможно в чем то подскажите по лфк или еще каких-то процедурах


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

Если не болит, то делать операцию-то зачем.
Операция имеет свои осложнения.
Тут важно не допустить новых обострений.
И по лфк и по методам лечения на форуме есть отдельные темы.
Нашли?


----------



## Будник Наташа (20 Ноя 2017)

Я гляну, спасибо.


----------



## dr.poltorako (20 Ноя 2017)

На представленных МРТ от 2015 года центральная грыжа на уровне L5-S1, но без значительной компрессии корешков на данном уровне, выраженные дегенеративные изменения краевой поверхности тел в данном сегменте (Modic II). Чтобы достоверно ответить на вопрос, показана ли хирургия, и в каком объеме, необходимы свежие МРТ (!) и функциональная рентгенография поясничного отдела позвоночника (есть небольшой ретролистез - смещение L5 кзади, необходимо исключить нестабильность) - выполняется в положении стоя при максимальных наклонах вперед и назад.


----------



## Будник Наташа (20 Ноя 2017)

Это свежее мрт, матриц просто снимков не могу найти


----------

